# Golf net?



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I was just wondering if buying a golf net for my back garden is a good investment. has anyone here had any experiences with them? 

It sounds like a good idea to me, a bit like having a driving range in your garden. the only thing that i can think of isthat you dont really see how far it went.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

My only beef with a driving net is that the ball has stopped before you can tell if the shot has a draw or fade. However shooting a basket of balls be for a tee time is a real good idea too warm up.

Later


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My biggest problem with a backyard net (aside from the fact that I get bored with it easily) is that you get no accurate feedback from it. You may hit a ton of balls, but if all you are doing is reinforcing bad habits, it's more of a hinderance than a help. If you can also install your own swing monitor, then it might be worth it, but, IMO, the net alone is good for an exercise workout and not much more. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Its good to warm up before playing but thats about it since you get no real feedback apart from "i didn't shank it". they are also a hassle to put up and down if you can't leave it up all the time.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought a chipping net for the back garden and to be honest, I used it once then left it in the shed.


----------



## DaveC (Nov 27, 2006)

I was also considering a net. I was wondering about getting a cage rather than a net, mainly for providing extra safety as not been playing that long, so the bigger it is the less likely i am to do a wild shot and miss the net totally! But then i guess a cage is hassly to put up and take down. Any thoughts? Also, are those 'swing weight/grip training' clubs any good? I like the look of them, it makes you do the perfect grip, but all you can do is that, you can't make a shot with it as its just a weight in the end. Also, when you pick up a normal club you may not remember that precise grip on the training aid anyway. Any thoughts on either of these?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

With enough practise you will keep the correct grip, and constantly using it will help you from picking up new habbits and modifying the grip without realising it.

If you have enough room in the garden and your wife / girlfriend wont kill you for leaving a net or a cage up then go for it.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm glad this thread showed up.. 

I was thinking about a net to help practice. There is a driving range with rubber mats about 3.2km's (2 miles) from my house but they charge a fair amount for a bucket of range balls.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

not a lot of positve feedback. still, for only 20 quid, it cant be that bad value.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

I had mine for about a week and returned it.

Yeah, it's a nice novelty to have, go hit some golf balls in your backyard, but the novelty wears off after about the second time. 

It's more fun to get a bag of balls and head off to the nearest field and whack em around there for a couple hours.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont have a field that i can do that though. the only way i can do it is by actualy going to the driving range, and i can only do that once a week, and thats if i miss out playing normally. 

you see my problem?


----------



## DaveC (Nov 27, 2006)

agreed, Fore! Not many fields in the UK where you can show up and drive golf balls! I still go to the range now and then but thought a net would be fun too. Who knows, i may get bored easily but got one this week in Argos (reduced from £15 to £10 currently), so not wasting a lot if i do get bored easily. Also, i got a grip/swing trainer for same price. Its great, i can do a full swing in the house without damaging anything. Already after a couple of short 5 minute stints of swinging in my conservatory my grip and swing feel much more natural. A good investment. 

To be honest i only begun to learn this summer and am a fairweather golfer, been playing at a 9 hole, par 28 course. Hot competition with a few friends towards end of summer , by the end, i was scoring lower than some who had been playing longer than me which felt good. So, by nest Spring i want to be ready to offer a good challenge to them again! Hopefully a combination of home and range practice will help. Got a 1 year old son and another baby on way next year so cannot play whenever i like!!!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

sounds like a swing trainer is a good idea


----------

